# prototype angelfish tank build



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I think this will be about forty gallons, twof oot tall, two foot wide. so far I have the empty hull built, holes for the filter and heater and light cords. the actual water will only reach about a foot and a half tall, giving me enough room to put in a lighting system. the lid is hinged so i can have easy access to the tank for cleaning and checking in on the fish or messing with plants and the such. It will be suitable for raising angelfish, or allowing a paired couple a tankt o themselves for breeding. 

I still have to add in the glass and fiberglass or rubber pond coating.










EDIT: i've now improved more on to the fish tank, adding the front glass frame, i won't add the glass till i waterproof it though. 

I retook the measurements, it's more of a 50-53 gallon tank, a slight miscalculation on my part.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cant wait to see it progress!


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'll have to wait a while before i can get the fiberglass to coat the insides of the tank, but I'll be sure to keep you and everyone else posted ^^


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive noticed in the years ive been breeding angels that height is key for their development. If you can do a 3'x2'x3' (HxDxL) and your fins will be HUGE, Ive got a PB male that is over 14" from the tip of the dorsal to the tip of its pectorals he is a HUGE beast, He grew out in a 40 cube which isnt wide or deep but almost 30" tall.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll build one like that later on, at this point this is just going to be a breeder tank, as in, temporary home for fry. thank you for the input though, at some point i'd like to build a 2x2x4 tank, as in four feet tall, and see what i can get from the angels in there. I would love to have some angelfish that look impressive though. I'm taking notes on everything people give me on what angelfish prefer. in general, my tank is taller than most of what i have, most of mine stop at about 18 inches tall. even my 55 gallon is short compared to most.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

id go 3x3x4, they still need swim and territory room.

Id grow out the fry in a 2-3' tall tank, I sell through my stock(usually nickle to quarter size bodies but are close to 5" in finnage at 10-12 weeks old sometimes as little as 8 weeks) of about 400-500 fish in less then 3 hours just due to the finnage of the fish.

At 10 bucks a pop, do the math. I know you arent breeding them for the fun of it, no one can afford to do that, there has to be some return and Im still breeding them but I am playing with wild discus lineage right now and same thing, tall tanks get optimal growth. I am worried about the cleanliness of the custom tank for fry health, I know fiberglass is somewhat porous and that can cause some issues with fungals


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> id go 3x3x4, they still need swim and territory room.
> 
> Id grow out the fry in a 2-3' tall tank, I sell through my stock(usually nickle to quarter size bodies but are close to 5" in finnage at 10-12 weeks old sometimes as little as 8 weeks) of about 400-500 fish in less then 3 hours just due to the finnage of the fish.
> 
> At 10 bucks a pop, do the math. I know you arent breeding them for the fun of it, no one can afford to do that, there has to be some return and Im still breeding them but I am playing with wild discus lineage right now and same thing, tall tanks get optimal growth. I am worried about the cleanliness of the custom tank for fry health, I know fiberglass is somewhat porous and that can cause some issues with fungals


That's the main use of this tank, just growing out the fry. I will try to build a larger tank later on, but for now this suits my purposes. 

I've never heard of issues with fungals in a fibercglass tank, though ic ould be wrong, I could look for pond lining instead, but it's much more expensive and my budget can't coop with it. I'm trying it this way just to see how it works.


----------

